# Just Booked Hyatt II Promo



## cdziuba (Mar 27, 2006)

I just booked a 2bdr at the new Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in San Antonio, TX, for the Fall, using the promo in the II magazine.  Any ideas how the tour will go?   It sounds like a fabulous place, we'll be there 5 days.  Thanks, Carol


----------



## Profaneone (Mar 28, 2006)

*Wild Oak Ranch*

My wife and I went to a Wild Oak Ranch presentation early this month.  We had stayed before at the near-by Hyatt Hill Country Resort and were quite impressed...and plannned to return annually.

We stayed at Wild Oak Ranch over a long weekend, and had an enjoyable time...your weather will probably be better.  Although, I can't compare the units to other resorts, I would say they are spacious and comfortable.  The large flat panel tv with DVD player was a nice touch, if you care about such things.

The casual restaurant on-site is by the pool and serves standard fare.  Nothing fancy.  For a nicer meal (and golf, and salon), you'd need to go the the near-by Hyatt resort mentioned above...probably about a 2 minute drive away.  The resort was not at all crowded, but it obviously caters to families.  We were of the opinion that kids would have a ball there...at least that's what we're hoping.

I'd expect the presentation and tour to take longer than they estimate.  It took us about 2.5 hours, plus we went back the next day to have some questions answered.

We were impressed enough to be sold on the concept of the Hyatt Vacation Club and that particular resort.  The resort is only a 3 hour drive away from us, so we see Wild Oak Ranch as a place to take between 2 and 4 short trips a year.  Having said that we were fortunate to not allow ourselves to be rushed into making a decision on the spot...that weekend.

All I can say, is that if the concept and resort are something you're interested in, just don't feel pressured to do anything right then and there.  I'm currently working with a broker recommended on the BBS to purchase another unit resale (at another resort) that I intend to convert to points for use at Wild Oak Ranch.  I'll save a significant amount of money compared to what Hyatt was asking.

By walking away that weekend w/o purchasing from Hyatt, we walked away from a certain amount of Hyatt Gold Passport points and a guaranteed financing rate.  I don't remember the number of points, or the rate because I could have cared less about either item.  The point is, if you want to go back to Hyatt, they'll be there next week..month...year.  It's better to be comfortable with your decision, than get however many Hyatt points...and a mediocre short term interest rate.

It really wasn't high pressure, but they do make it easy...just put 10% down, on a credit card no less.  

By going with a resale unit, the only thing you lose is the ability to convert vacation club points to Hyatt Gold Passport points.  Which I really am not interested in doing at this point.

Anyway, I hope this helps somewhat.  Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jwm1950 (Mar 29, 2006)

*directions*

San Antonio is a great place with a layed back culture.  The Spanish / Mexican infuence is prevalent which is a positive thing...

Ask directions to a restaurant called - Paesano's.........and order the shrimp Paesano -

We have just purchased 2 weeks from Hyatt in Az.  Did a lot of research and due diligence - Looking forward to using some of my points in San Antonio!


----------



## cdziuba (Mar 30, 2006)

Great responses, thanks.


----------

